# Hypo puppy AFTER walk



## rsturdy

Just wondering if any one had any thoughts as to why my 4 1/2 month beagle pup goes absolutely psycho after we get back from a walk - she has half an hour which I think is about right for her age but when we get in she goes crazy and running and leaping onto the sofa round the room and gets growly with it to0! She just ran in and leapt in my OH face so went to put her in crate to calm her down and she really went for me! Any ideas?


----------



## bucksmum

Mine do this when they have been stung by nettles 

I've got a terrier that has been out shooting today and he's doing a 'wall of death' round the sitting room right now


----------



## Guest

Almost definitely itchy feet


----------



## RAINYBOW

When you get back before you come in do some basic command work, just some sits & downs to try and help wind her down, sounds like the half hour whilst right for her physically isn't enough for her mentally 

Try and have a nice stuffed frozen kong ready and take her straight to her crate with her kong then ignore her for a bit :thumbup1:


----------



## rsturdy

Thanks thats a good idea I never thought of that! We do run on the field just before she comes home! Could practise after that get her brain going!!


----------



## Emraa

Bella is 7 months old and has just started doing this, I thought it was because she gets hyper on off-lead runs but she even does it when we have been walking on-lead.
Glad it isn't just Bella, I was starting to think she was nuts!!


----------



## Nellybelly

Dare I say fortunately we dont have that problem with my Bella. But I agree, do some mental work as well


----------



## hollie.hocks

We always find that our Beagle Alfie is most hyper when he is the most tired! He's like a child and will do anything and everything to try and keep himself awake, thankfully he's getting a lot better as he gets older and once he gives in to sleep, it's bliss!

H x


----------



## lemmsy

RAINYBOW said:


> When you get back before you come in do some basic command work, just some sits & downs to try and help wind her down, sounds like the half hour whilst right for her physically isn't enough for her mentally
> 
> Try and have a nice stuffed frozen kong ready and take her straight to her crate with her kong then ignore her for a bit :thumbup1:


Great advice :thumbup1: Blobs on way 

Get her thinking rather than being silly :thumbup1:


----------



## nic101

its called zoomies 

my 3 year old still does it hahaha!!!

i just laugh as shes doign no harm (just running about and leaping about not biting etc)


----------



## moboyd

lol my lot do zoomies too lol, try doing some training, get the brain working and it will tire the pup out more, for some reason my lot have the zoomies about 9pm each evening? dont know what causes it but it makes no difference if they have been out for a walk or just lay about, they get figity about the 9pm mark lol.

Mo


----------



## Ameliexx

hollie.hocks said:


> We always find that our Beagle Alfie is most hyper when he is the most tired! He's like a child and will do anything and everything to try and keep himself awake, thankfully he's getting a lot better as he gets older and once he gives in to sleep, it's bliss!
> 
> H x


I was going to say it could be tiredness too.Murphy does this for about 5 mins after a walk and then crashes out and sleeps.My two kids seem to have a hyper moment just before bed too


----------



## maya

Yes we noticed our puppy did that so stopped the walks after dinner! he would come back craaaaazy just when I was trying to settle him and the kids for bed.

He still does it sometimes before he falls asleep, it is like he is overtired and I now send him to his bed and have to actually TELL him he is tired and ready to sleep. He does associate the words tired and sleep with sleep so it works, just like an overtired kid. My kids think it is funny as he acts like he is being hypnotized even though I say it in a firm voice!


----------



## Colliepoodle

The "exercise high". Like people who do an hour at the gym and feel all energetic and euphoric afterwards, it's hard to wind down straight away*. 

Good advice about doing a bit of quiet, controlled stuff to help him calm down.


*Received wisdom - I have never done any of that sort of exercise and don't plan to.


----------



## ad_1980

Mika does it. i think its because he's happy he's just come back and that i've taken him out. The minute we get back from home he picks one of his toys up and wants to play. I'm like 'ok you've just been for a long walk and now you want to play? Are you nuts?' I thought walks were supposed to tire dogs out not give them more energy - or maybe its my dog thats completely bonkers anyway


----------



## Birdie Wife

My 8 month old cocker does that when she's got wet after a walk - doesn't wait for me to get the towel out, she prefers to 'air towel' herself!!


----------



## KarenHSmith

4 1/2 months old - he's a still a pup, with lots of energy  When he gets to about 12-24 months, he might settle down a little bit. It also depends on the breed aswell. .


----------



## rsturdy

Glad its not just mine then! Was starting to think she was just completely loopy!!:crazy:


----------



## Jules11

You could be decribing my beagle (they are the same age)
He does exactly the same...turns into 'psyco dog' lol. ut:
If he gets too over the top i put him in the kitchen behind the baby gate and give him and empty 2L bottle with the lid on. He bounces round after that for 5 mins then goes and lies down.


----------



## sarybeagle

Another Beagle owner who has a pup with a mad 5 mins after her evening walk! I, at the moment take her for about 15 mins and each night we go somewhere different be it the field behind our house, the woods or round the estate and the last 3 nights I have brought her in and she literally goes hyper and zooms round the living room throwing her toys round and then bang sparko for the rest of the night  She never does it after the morning walk?


----------



## hutch6

I am sure every dog has them at some point as it seesm to stem from them just enjoying life and all of it's wonder.

I get them sometimes too and I get a build up of good energy that is usually released by running around the diningroom table being closely followed by the dogs who think its a game or if I am feeling particularly wild and in enough space I will run with my arms waving above my head and laughing my face off at how daft I am being.

It's what enjoying life is all about.


----------



## sketch

Kane has a zoomie lol, in the middle of training, he runs around you in circles,, very large ones, I stand sideways so im less of a target, he just has a hypo moment........he is 12 months old.
Dalton is very reserved and to reagal for zoomies ha ha, but he thinks he is royalty.
Libby my little collie has zoomies every night about 8 pm and runs around the house over Dalton off the sofa and launches herself onto Kanes heade where he is laying down.
But because they are all pups they are all basically nutty bless them
xx


----------

